# Fountain V2 RTA/RDA



## zadiac (17/10/15)

So I got this from FT. Built on it. Vaped it. Vaped it again. Still vaping it. Dumb struck and gobsmacked.
















Will I buy another one? It's on it's way!
I will never buy a tank again. Don't need to.

This little device is perfect. Flavor like a dripper and the convenience of a tank. Holds 5ml and it only takes a very soft squeeze of the soft bottle to saturate the wicks and you're good to go.
The airflow is adequate. It can be drilled out a little if needed, but I don't think it's needed.

The juice actually feeds through the positive post holes. I thought the wire would block it, but it doesn't. I have a dual 24guage stainless steel 317L build in there. 8 wraps on 2.5mm ID each and comes to .24 Ohms.

I have tried and owned a few tanks and none of them has the flavor of this, because it's a dripper. It's on par with my Pollux. The flavor is awesome.

It's small. Here it is next to my Billow V2. 22ml in diameter and holds 5ml of juice and it builds like a dripper. You don't need anything more than this.

The clear section is glass and this atty is super easy to clean.

The BF part and the atty is one unit and you can't put another BF atty on it. Don't really see the need to.
This is a 4 post deck and very easy to build, like the Mutation XS Mini.






I will recommend this to any new vaper and they will have the best of both worlds.
Will this work with the Black Oak 26650? Yes, it will. My Black Oak is also on it's way.
Two words: Get It !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Nova69 (17/10/15)

Is that a little plastic bottle?


----------



## VapeSnow (17/10/15)

Any Vendors bringing this in?


----------



## MorneW (17/10/15)

That looks fantastic. Found it on 3fvape for $13 ships in 24h. For that price. What the hell. Ordered one. Thanks @zadiac


----------



## MorneW (17/10/15)

@zadiac Quick question, Whats the chances of another BF atty working on the bottom piece? or what I mean is how is the positive getting to the atty?


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/15)

zadiac said:


> So I got this from FT. Built on it. Vaped it. Vaped it again. Still vaping it. Dumb struck and gobsmacked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! 

I thought it was an interesting concept, looked a bit gimmicky but wasn't sure if it was "all that", certainly didn't think it would be awesome, exciting stuff


----------



## stevie g (17/10/15)

Defintely function over form to my eye but looks like a killer concept.


----------



## stevie g (17/10/15)

Just noticed the top airflow. Unbelievable amount of features for the price. Is it stainless steel or a cheap stainless alloy?. Hate when a cheapie gets rust spots.


----------



## zadiac (17/10/15)

MorneW said:


> @zadiac Quick question, Whats the chances of another BF atty working on the bottom piece? or what I mean is how is the positive getting to the atty?



The positive runs on the inside of the whole device. It's insulated by a thin layer of delrin (I presume). The outside, as usual, is the negative. The part that screws into the bottle and the deck is one piece. Cannot put another atty on there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (17/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Just noticed the top airflow. Unbelievable amount of features for the price. Is it stainless steel or a cheap stainless alloy?. Hate when a cheapie gets rust spots.



I cannot say for sure that it's stainless steel or not. There's nothing on the box indicating that it's stainless steel, but it does say on 3 different sites that it's stainless steel. Guess I'll have to wait and see if it rusts or not.....lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (17/10/15)

Would you say it can compete with a Reo then, seeing as it's essentially the same thing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (18/10/15)

zadiac said:


> So I got this from FT. Built on it. Vaped it. Vaped it again. Still vaping it. Dumb struck and gobsmacked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello there Z, I agree this tank delivers some great flavor. I've had it for a while and my only complaint is once and a while it won't fire.Scraping the black paint under the bottle seemed to help but when it works it is a nice flavorful vape . Definitely worth the $12.00.However it is a little hard to squank on the black oak, with the bars in front on mod.


----------



## Petrus (18/10/15)

It's like a "Minion" Rio


----------



## wazarmoto (18/10/15)

One thing that also a negative about this is the non removable drip tip. Not a major thing actually but would be nice to have ones own drip tip


----------



## Silver (18/10/15)

Wow @zadiac !
Great find - and what a super job you did of the original post

A squonking dripper tank!
This sounds marvellous
I suppose this is music to your ears for being able to have this on a dual 18650 mod

How easy is it to clean the plastic tank part? Anid would it be easy to replace the plastic tank/bottle?


----------



## hands (18/10/15)

thanks for your thoughts and i am glad this turned out good. this will be cheap to get into bottom feeding and you can use it on dual battery and regulated devices.


----------



## zadiac (18/10/15)

Silver said:


> Wow @zadiac !
> Great find - and what a super job you did of the original post
> 
> A squonking dripper tank!
> ...



Super easy to clean @Silver and to replace the bottle is also super easy. Unfortunately you only get one bottle and they don't sell them separate yet, but I contacted FT and they said they'll speak to the manufacturer for replacement bottles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (18/10/15)

@zadiac is the clear section glass?.


----------



## zadiac (18/10/15)

Sprint said:


> @zadiac is the clear section glass?.



Yes it is 

Original post updated.


----------

